
How to Create a Simple Hacker News Reader with Qt Network and JSON - vivaladav
http://blog.davidecoppola.com/2016/11/qt-network-and-json-example-simple-hacker-news-reader/
======
vivaladav
Hi, I am the author of this tutorial and I would like to mention that while
working on it I realised that a proper Hacker News reader would be an
interesting project to work on and I might decide to go for it if enough
people are interested.

Would you use it on your desktop computer (Linux, OS X and/or Windows)?

If yes, which features would you like to see in the first version?

~~~
my_ghola
Android version. Notifications for followed subjects and followed users'
comments. Offline mode. Links to the url in the Archive, Google cache, etc.
Maybe a tag or icon if the url is a video, pdf, etc or favicon from the
website. A sidebar with a list of all the urls posted in the comments for
easy.

------
isfield
Any idea's worthwhile as a personal learning project. From my perspective I
wouldn't use it, simply because the web page is so efficient it even works
great on my low powered windows phone.

~~~
biocomputation
We must be using the same phone.

------
d33
Why would anyone prefer to use it instead of the browser?

~~~
vivaladav
a desktop client could offer more features and potentially a better
navigation.

That's just my vision though, that's why I am asking if other people would be
interested in something like that.

~~~
pritambaral
Quite a lot of those features and the better navigation can be done with a web
app too, which would be simpler to install than a desktop client.

